# Forum Home Renovation Leadlight  Type of glass?

## chromis

Does anyone know the name of the thick window glass often found in federation windows? It's clear but if you look at it closely it's imperfect and distorts vision.  
Or does anyone know where you can get hand-made glass made in Perth?

----------


## chromis

I can hear my own echo in here

----------


## seriph1

this glass is not readily available in Australia, though there are some leadlight shops that can sell you something  -  personally I find it utterly UNconvincing and always recommend away from it.  
In the US the glass you're after is called RESTORATION GLASS (vast range of convincing reproduction glass) and while I know of no one selling it in Perth, it is available in a few places in Melbourne. The actual name of the product is HAND ROLLED or HAND BLOWN glass, based on its method of manufacture.  
I use old glass almost always in my own cabinetry, it just takes some time to track down. Most recently I bought a piece from the Uk to replace into a 250 year old kitchen dresser.  
Try the old-style used building materials (junk) yards and look for 75-120 yr old windows - that's what I use when I can get it. BTW the glass I use is not thick.... only around 2-3mm. The imperfections might make it look thicker than it is, or I have been rattling on about a completely different glass!  :Biggrin:   -  the stuff I use has what's referred to as 'seeds' in it .... theyre tiny stretched air bubbles ..... also, if I am lucky enough to get some, it will have stretch marks .... these are caused when the still molten glass is dragged off the flattening table. Hope this helps

----------


## seriph1

one more thing  -  a LOT of leadlighters have a stash of old glass .... they do sell it at times, depending usually on their mood and whether they like you

----------


## chromis

Now I have two problems, finding the glass in a salvage yard or finding a non-grumpy lead lighter who likes me.  :Biggrin:  
Trouble with Perth is the salvage yards have been well picked over or really expensive. 
BTW Thanks for the explaination of the glass that was very interesting...

----------


## seriph1

most people don't realise what the glass is and the window frames rarely fit their projects ..... also, people assume "old glass" can't be cut, which thankfully isn't the case. Have seen the most incredible glass in the last 3 weeks ... Hampton Court Palace has huge panes of spectacularly figured clear glass ... seeds and scrapes all through it. 
get hunting!  :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:

----------


## chromis

Hampton Court Palace like in the UK? Lucky man.  I was hoping the glass could be cut so that's good news. I wanted it for a square window in a front door. A front door I haven’t found yet. I know probably the wrong way to go about it but if I don't find the glass to inspire me then the design of the door isn't so important.

----------


## seriph1

send through some pics of your house .... and a brief idea of what look you're trying to achieve.

----------


## chromis

I sent you a PM

----------


## seriph1

did you ever get your glass?

----------


## chromis

Na I got distracted by other things. But one day I'll come across some.  
I saw someone using it in Grand Designs. Not that it's much help.

----------


## autogenous

> Does anyone know the name of the thick window glass often found in federation windows? It's clear but if you look at it closely it's imperfect and distorts vision.

  Kooooooooooooheeeeeeeeeeeeeee! 
Its the old glass sagging over a long period of time. 
Not unless it is a specific pattern?

----------


## autogenous

> Or does anyone know where you can get hand-made glass made in Perth?

  there was a glass place that backed onto Tower street Leederville with heaps of glass types, Federation stuff.

----------


## chromis

> Kooooooooooooheeeeeeeeeeeeeee! 
> Its the old glass sagging over a long period of time. 
> Not unless it is a specific pattern?

  Na it's actually the way the glass is made. It's kind of like looking through the bottom of a coke bottle. 
PS : Autogenous I will look into that thanks.

----------


## Artiglass

> Does anyone know the name of the thick window glass often found in federation windows? It's clear but if you look at it closely it's imperfect and distorts vision.  
> Or does anyone know where you can get hand-made glass made in Perth?

  There is the old glass that appears to have movement when you walk past it. Its called DRAWN GLASS and is commonly seen in old houses which may still have existing glass glazed in place.  
Drawn glass has been reproduced and is available from leadlight glass wholesalers and retailers of any merit. I have access to it, if I need it for my work. 
Kaz  of Artistry Stained Glass

----------


## Artiglass

> there was a glass place that backed onto Tower street Leederville with heaps of glass types, Federation stuff.

  That may have been Cooling Bros and they are still in existance.
But glass is available in Perth from Perth Art Glass and Boyce Western Glass. Another supplier has given up on the leadlight glass types and just carries glazing glasses.  Mostly glaziers will only carries stock standard glass types and onyl then will only keep in stock those types in current demand. 
Other than that salvage yards and bulk refuse throwouts in the suburbs.

----------

